# Sintonizador de estéreo Sony no capta estaciones de radio FM



## benito97

Hola, recientemente arreglé mi estéreo Sony puesto que su C.I. estaba quemado y bueno, todo funciona muy bien excepto su sintonizador FM no funciona y digo esto por que no se detiene al pasar por una estación de radio activa, por ejemplo 91.3 aquí en México, pero se sigue de largo . Mi estéreo es un Sony modelo: MHC-GNX88. No se puede insertar video aquí pero si alguien sabe digamelo para dar más claridad a lo que hablo. Gracias


----------



## osotronico

lo que te pasó pueden ser 2 cosas, o tenes algun problema en la antena o se dañó el prescaler, hay unas resistencias que suelen abrirse, resuelda bien el sintonizador y mide los componentes, en especial las resistencias, por lo general son2 o 3 que se dañan.
desde este link, puedes bajar el manual de servicio gratis, 
http://elektrotanya.com/sony_hcd-gnx88.pdf/download.html
debajo de la imagen dide "proccesing", cuando diga "get manual" clikeas ahi y se descarga automaticamente.


----------



## benito97

Amigo osotronico gracias por la info. checare y espero que sea eso. Si tienes otra idea es bien recibida


----------



## D@rkbytes

A la mayoría de los equipos Sony Genesi y anteriores, se les desajusta una bobina que está dentro del módulo sintonizador.
En realidad lo que se descompone (Pierde su valor original) es el micro capacitor interno en la bobina.
No te sé decir el número de parte de dicha bobina, pero es una que tiene el nucleo ajustable de ferrita pequeño y es la del VCO.
Las de AM tienen la ferrita más grande, están juntas y son de colores, la que te menciono es por lo regular de color azul alrededor de la ferrita.

Muchas veces, se logra obtener nuevamente la recepción de F.M, ajustándola, otras veces hay que remover el capacitor interno y colocar uno externo de unos 68pF.

Antes de cambiar cualquier otro componente, primero realiza un ajuste de esa bobina, posiblemente con eso soluciones el problema.


----------



## benito97

Hooooo que interesante D@rkbytes, intentaré reajustar el capacitor variable y les cuento mi resultado. Gracias aunque si tienen más posibles soluciones son bien recibidas.


----------



## Fogonazo

benito97 dijo:


> Hooooo que interesante D@rkbytes, intentaré reajustar el _*capacitor variable *_y les cuento mi resultado. Gracias aunque si tienen más posibles soluciones son bien recibidas.



¿ Quién dijo algo sobre "Capacitor variable" ?


----------

